# where is everybody?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I just noticed that there are only 9 threads in this catagory (10 counting this one) and I started 4 of them (5 counting this one) and I don't even own a Gravely... yet. I have run them to cut down brush with the 30" deck, and I did some repairs on a few back when working at a dealership that sold Deeres and Gravelys. So all you Gravely owners out there are too busy using them and have no problems to write about? Probably true!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

we are a work or school will it's work just no pay and some jobs don't have computers l will be posting latter on


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, I got two old ones. For now they are just kinda sitting out by the shed waiting for me to bump them up on the project list. My '44 L runs good, but the mower deck has a few cracks I have to weld up. The early 60's L runs good, but has a wicked oil leak when she warms up. POURS out. This is the work horse also, so it will have to get fixed. This will be a project for hopfuly this summer, when some of the other stuff is done.


So any more Gravely owners out there???? Am I the only one???


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Any new Gravely people out there???? 


There has to be a few Gravely fans out there...Jump on in and say HI, and tell about your tractor.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Hi guys!

I am another avid two wheel Gravely fan out here in the hinterlands of Indiana. I am the proud owner of a 64 L8, 71 L8 and a 63 LI with various attachments. They are a wonderful reliable bunch of beasts and with a little fresh gas, oil and respect they take care of anything I ask of them and more. I would like to see more discussion about Gravely stuff here and am happy to add my 1 1/2 cents worth. Lots of Gravely web sites if anyone is interested including one where you can download just about any owners manual, parts manual or service manual for the two or four wheel tractors for free. Let me know and I'll try to figure out how to post them.

Andy


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

I have an old 50's L with a rotary mower, sickle bar, & plow. I have not used it in a while but feel sure it will start right up when I am ready for it. It is quite a beast of a machine. Very reliable and quite simple to work on. I'm sure there are some machines being made today that are just as tough but I just haven't found them yet.
I do use lead substitute in the gas, as I am sure it does not have the hardened valves. I guess that stuff works. So far after quite a few years, I have not had any valve problems. Anyone have any thoughts on lead substitute? I also use it in an old Case VAC that I have.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

FLH..

Probably not realy needed on the old Gravelys, but probably will not hurt anything eather. Pretty much the only valve problems the old L's had was sticking, and it would not help that at all. I have also read some test on auto engines, and hear that the no lead valve problems are realy not as bad as we all expected back in the dark ages of the 70's when they dropped leadded gas. Pretty much just realy high loads, over many miles is were problems creap up, and by then, other motor work would probably be needed anyways.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Hi guys!
> 
> I am another avid two wheel Gravely fan out here in the hinterlands of Indiana. I am the proud owner of a 64 L8, 71 L8 and a 63 LI with various attachments. They are a wonderful reliable bunch of beasts and with a little fresh gas, oil and respect they take care of anything I ask of them and more. I would like to see more discussion about Gravely stuff here and am happy to add my 1 1/2 cents worth. Lots of Gravely web sites if anyone is interested including one where you can download just about any owners manual, parts manual or service manual for the two or four wheel tractors for free. Let me know and I'll try to figure out how to post them.
> ...


Yes the down loadable manuals are awsome. I was a new Gravely owner last year, and it was a life savor. I had NO idea how to fix, or eaven use my L's. 


Seems like we are getting a few L guys here. Thats AWSOME!! Lets hear some of your storys.


----------

